# Is Anyone Using Breeze for a Car?



## JustStef (May 2, 2015)

Hi,

I know that breeze has a connection with lyft. Is anyone in LA using? How much are you clearing after expenses? Are you using exclusively lyft or mixing it up with uber?


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

No idea what Breeze is...


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

JustStef said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know that breeze has a connection with lyft. Is anyone in LA using? How much are you clearing after expenses? Are you using exclusively lyft or mixing it up with uber?


Breeze is likely to be something a person might best use if they already are a rideshare driver whose ride is in the shop being repaired. Maybe at best.

Some people suggest it is a decent way to test the waters and see if you would perhaps enjoy the work. I would think that would only be reasonable if the person already had a car to drive rideshare with but wasn't ready to either disclose to their insurance company or commit to obfuscating the fact from their provider.

As a general rule, buying a new car to drive rideshare is not a good move. Most people aren't going to contest that. Uber backed Santander loans are unconscionable. What Breeze offers is somewhere in between those two non options.

For most people, Uber is a very casual affair. Proceed with caution and a jaundiced eye.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

It"s joinbreeze.com, I think.

Already in LA, SF, Seattle, recently Chicago and I think soon in Boston.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

It's 195 a week. Uber just launched a new leasing service, sample terms are 40,000 miles a year, average 100 a week for 3 years. Early surrender $250. Not bad.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

CityGirl said:


> It's 195 a week. Uber just launched a new leasing service, sample terms are 40,000 miles a year, average 100 a week for 3 years. Early surrender $250. Not bad.


At $195/week..... you can't keep it casual at almost $800/month. Any idea what the maintenance terms are? I've heard mixed reports, confusion.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

CityGirl said:


> It's 195 a week. Uber just launched a new leasing service, sample terms are 40,000 miles a year, average 100 a week for 3 years. Early surrender $250. Not bad.


What kind of car? What bout insurance?


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Breeze had hybrids, I guess a Prius. It was on their webpage. Insurance is your own responsibility.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Huberis said:


> At $195/week..... you can't keep it casual at almost $800/month. Any idea what the maintenance terms are? I've heard mixed reports, confusion.


I just went to that website above and read about it. Uber's new one seems better, but I would not do it myself.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

CityGirl said:


> I just went to that website above and read about it. Uber's new one seems better, but I would not do it myself.


I couldn't imagine getting involved with a lease. No way.

So the $195 was in reference to Breeze, the rest was concerning Uber's leasing option?

Is Uber clear about all the details? Forget about the fine print.... missing print.

As afar as insurance goes, I'd think you'd need better personal coverage than what Uber suggests you need for a car you might own.


----------



## Nick Starr (Feb 12, 2015)

I was using a Breeze 2015 Toyota Prius brand new since February. It was $195/week and a 3 year lease. After the lease was over you could purchase the vehicle for $10k.

They recently changed financial backers and we had to turn in our vehicle and get a new brand new 2015 Prius from the same dealership. All of the equity I had in the first car was gone. Over the weekend I went to a dealership and bought a 2014 Toyota Corolla and emailed Breeze that I would be ending our relationship. I should be able to return the car in the next 2 weeks and be done with that HUGE weekly fee which loomed over you. Every week you'd start off negative $195 and while I was only doing this part time, it would sometimes take more than half the week just to be in the positive.

Below are my total earnings from Breeze. I drove for Uber, Sidecar, Postmates, Lyft, and Caviar:


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Torture


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

How many miles a week are you allowed? 100 miles ? 
How much do you pay over the 100 ?

Because after paying the overage your basically making nothing then. We're basically making nothing now with these rates & if you have to pay per mile after your losing. 
Because To make any money with Uber you need to put 1000+ miles a week & you might make $800 then you'll pay for the car, gas etc 
you'll net approximately $500 if that.


----------



## Nick Starr (Feb 12, 2015)

Breeze used to allow for 2500 miles a month. Now they allow for 600 a week, which is technically more over the course of a year.


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

So if you want to make more than $600 a week your screwed.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Nooa said:


> So if you want to make more than $600 a week your screwed.


If you're driving so much that you are making $600.00 per week you are already screwed.


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> If you're driving so much that you are making $600.00 per week you are already screwed.


It's Basically what I was saying.

& If your only trying to make $100 a week now your screwed as well.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Nick Starr said:


> I was using a Breeze 2015 Toyota Prius brand new since February. It was $195/week and a 3 year lease. After the lease was over you could purchase the vehicle for $10k.
> 
> They recently changed financial backers and we had to turn in our vehicle and get a new brand new 2015 Prius from the same dealership. All of the equity I had in the first car was gone. Over the weekend I went to a dealership and bought a 2014 Toyota Corolla and emailed Breeze that I would be ending our relationship. I should be able to return the car in the next 2 weeks and be done with that HUGE weekly fee which loomed over you. Every week you'd start off negative $195 and while I was only doing this part time, it would sometimes take more than half the week just to be in the positive.
> 
> Below are my total earnings from Breeze. I drove for Uber, Sidecar, Postmates, Lyft, and Caviar:


After three years of rideshare the vehicle will not be worth ten thousand


----------

